# Rudy Kouhoupt's Stirling Tractor



## Maine Ronin (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I'm a machining student and I'm collecting plans for future projects. I'm really interested in tackling Rudy Kouhoupt's sirling powered model tractor as seen here: http://www.stirlingsouth.com/Roy/others/j_horne/john_horne.htm

Does anyone know where I can buy/find these plans? 

Thanks for the help,
Adam


----------



## mklotz (Apr 14, 2010)

Quoting from the URL you listed...

"Long time DeKalb Tech student John Horne created this beautiful Stirling powered tractor from plans originally published in the Home Shop Machinist. Designed by Rudy Kouhoupt, the tractor was a multi part construction article starting with the Nov/Dec 1996 issue." 

Village Press, the publishers of HSM, publish collections of works by famous modelmakers such as Rudy. Check with them to see if any of the books contain the Stirling plans.


----------



## Quickj (Apr 14, 2010)

That series of articles and the build plan is available in "The Shop Wisdom of Rudy K, Volume 3" which is available from the Village Press. 

https://secure.villagepress.com/store/items/detail/item/824


----------



## Maine Ronin (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks gentlemen! $42 is a little much for one set of plans, but I have a feeling I'll be getting a lot more from this book.

Adam


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 14, 2010)

> Thanks gentlemen! $42 is a little much for one set of plans, but I have a feeling I'll be getting a lot more from this book.



About the best way I know to get a deal on these books is to attend a model engineering show that VP goes to they usually cut a price break and no shipping.Also you can examine a sample copy before buying. Still about $38. You can try on line book seller searches but from what I have seen you will probably not be able to do better and usually it will cost more than that . Those books seem to hold value . Another option would be to call village press and see if they will sell photocopies of just those plans. Or see if they are planning on publishing the plans in book format soon . may save a few bucks either way. 
Tin


----------



## Kermit (Apr 14, 2010)

How about 19.95?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0941653269/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


Kermit


----------



## techonehundred (Apr 15, 2010)

Kermit  said:
			
		

> How about 19.95?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/0941653269/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



I have this book. It has 4 engines in it, but it does not have the tractor.


----------



## Kermit (Apr 15, 2010)

techonehundred  said:
			
		

> ... it does not have the tractor.




Well wouldn't you know


----------



## Maine Ronin (Jun 4, 2010)

If anyone is curious, I did find a source for these. The only way to get these plans is to buy the 7 back issues of "The Home Shop Machinist" from Nov./Dec. 1996 to Nov./Dec. 1997. The number for the publisher is 1-800-447-7367. 

The total cost would be $35 for all 7 issues and shipping. Not bad when you consider how much information must be in them.

Thanks to everyone who helped and pinted me in the right direction.

Adam


----------



## JRNYMAN2LMAYKER (Jun 5, 2010)

I work with a guy who has all of the HSM issues except for the first year. I am able to get the plans for you for only the cost of shipping. PM and let me know.

Thanks...Greg


----------



## Harold Lee (Jun 5, 2010)

I do not know where you are located but if it is near Portland, Oregon Powell's Bookstore has copies that you can look at and decide if you want to purchase. In fact they have all of the Village Press books for sale. I visit them every time I am in that neck of the woods.

Harold Lee


----------



## Deanofid (Jun 5, 2010)

Like Harold has suggested, Powells has a lot of HSM stuff. I've purchased a few things from them. They are an Amazon seller, too, (which is how I find their stuff). If you're not in driving distance, look for them on Amazon and use their contact info to ask them if they have what you want.

Good luck.

Dean


----------



## shred (Jun 6, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> Like Harold has suggested, Powells has a lot of HSM stuff. I've purchased a few things from them. They are an Amazon seller, too, (which is how I find their stuff). If you're not in driving distance, look for them on Amazon and use their contact info to ask them if they have what you want.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Dean


www.Powells.com has a nearly-complete listing of what they have. Machining/modeling & metalworking books are sometimes scattered around various categories however. It's a must-stop if you're ever in Portland. Most of the 'technical' books are in a building down the street from the main store which is something like a square block in itself.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 10, 2010)

> I work with a guy who has all of the HSM issues except for the first year. I am able to get the plans for you for only the cost of shipping. PM and let me know.
> 
> Thanks...Greg



Greg making copies of a friends, or yours magazine articles and offering them to another member of this forum is copyright infringement. It is illegal and therefor against the rules of this board. Please read the copyright post in the plans area. and adhere to the rules. 
If your friend is offering the original magazines for sale or free that would be ok.
Tin


----------

